# Nissan Leaf Race Car Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Rumors had indicated that Nissan would unveil the next-generation Versa at the New York Auto Show this week, but no one saw this coming. Above is a lone image of what the Japanese automaker is calling the Leaf NISMO RC (Racing Competition). Yes, a Leaf race car!
> 
> Build by Nissan's NISMO racing division the car makes use of an electric drivetrain similar to the one found in the production Leaf with a 80 kW electric motor that produces 107-hp and 207 lb-ft of torque, enabling a 0-62 mph time of 6.85 seconds.
> 
> ...


Get more: Nissan Leaf Race Car at AutoGuide.com


----------

